# Hamilton W10 Parts?



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can source parts for Hamilton W10s? I am specifically after a winding croon and stem.

On the subject of parts for military watches, I have a Waltham Ordnance which is missing the outer case back; any sources for parts?

cheers,

Eric


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi there,

Parts shouldn't be to difficult to source probably have to use a generic crown tho.

Regs

Bry


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

bry1975 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Parts shouldn't be to difficult to source probably have to use a generic crown tho.
> 
> ...


Hello Bry,

It has a generic crown which doesn't look right and has a little too much movement in it than on my other two Hamiltons; I'd like something a little more robust and closer to the original.

I've been keeping my eyes peeled on bay but haven't seen spares for ages. I remember buying Hamiltons from Exchange & Mart magazine for Â£15 a piece! mind you that was over twenty years ago...

regards,

Eric


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

MuDu said:


> Does anyone know where I can source parts for Hamilton W10s?


The Hamilton rather than CWC version of the W10 uses their caliber 649,This being a ''Hamilton Watch Co'' marked version of the ETA 2750.Try any of the good material houses quoting the ETA caliber number for the stem,and ask them for a matt finish stainless crown to match.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmmm

I think i may also have some advice re sourcing a caseback for the Waltham by the way.


----------



## MuDu (Jul 23, 2006)

littlealex said:


> Hmmm
> 
> I think i may also have some advice re sourcing a caseback for the Waltham by the way.


Cool!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

As far as a caseback for the Waltham is concerned,try getting hold of forum member Sysyphus.

[Apparently he's just got bought a forklift truck so he can move the pallets he has of these around his watch spares warehouse







].

:good:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

There's no warehouse and no forklift, but I do have a few Waltham WWII wristwatch parts. Unfortunately, my only spare case is for a Waltham A-11.

A fellow who probably does need a forklift is Scott McCoy from Austin, Texas. Scott works on military watches and posts regularly at Military Watch Resource. I have bought a few items from him in the past, including a couple of cases. He is a good guy and very helpful.


----------

